# plus de stats pour la batterie

## lipat34

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis les dernières mises à jour, les stats concernant la batterie sont vides que ce soit dans l'applet de gnome ou

dans proc. Par contre l'applet indique si on est en chargement ou en décharge ....

Dans la liste des mises à jour, il y avait "hal", il semblerait donc que ce soit le fautif.

Que dois je faire pour retrouver mes stats perdues, et pouvoir utiliser mon portable normalement?

'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info' me donne ceci

present:                 yes

design capacity:         0 mWh

last full capacity:      0 mWh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          0 mV

design capacity warning: 250 mWh

design capacity low:     100 mWh

capacity granularity 1:  10 mWh

capacity granularity 2:  10 mWh

model number:            

serial number:           

battery type:            

OEM info: 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## lipat34

Petite précision, je n'ai pas changé de Noyau ni modifié celui ci (du moins pas depuis que j'ai le problème).

Par contre, j'ai re compilé HAL, gnome-power-manager et ajouté le switch 'laptop' au cas où, et ma batterie est toujours 

à 0%

----------

## freezby

Au pire essaie de virer Hal, il n'y en a plus besoin normalement (si t'es en testing tout du moins).

cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-860023.html

Pour ma part, ca fonctionne parfaitement sans hal.

La démarche est décrite ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

----------

## lipat34

Je pensais attendre encore un peu avant de virer HAL. D'autant que KDE ne le supporte pas encore et certaines applis en ont besoin.

Du moins, il me semble. Par contre, c'est vrai que le document est bien expliqué et rassure quant à la transition.

----------

## freezby

Oui tout à fait, je crois qu'il faut attendre kde-4.6. Comme tu parlais de gnome-applet je pensait que tu utilisais gnome  :Smile: 

Tu peux toujours downgrader hal à la version qui fonctionnait. Ca te permettra au moins de savoir si c'était vraiment lui le coupable

Bon courage

----------

## lipat34

C'est vrai que j'utilise principalement Gnome, mais il m'arrive parfois d'utiliser KDE ....

Je vais essayer de remettre la version antérieure, faut que je récupère l'ebuild.

En espérant que ça marche.

----------

## guilc

 *lipat34 wrote:*   

> 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info' me donne ceci
> 
> present:                 yes
> 
> design capacity:         0 mWh
> ...

 

Si /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info donne ceci, hal n'a rien a voir avec la choucroute, ni aucune autre application installée.

Le contenu de ce fichier est allimenté par le kernel. Si "avant" ça marchait, je suppose que tu as fait une mise à jour kernel. Le problème vient de la.

2 hypothèses :

- régression dans la nouvelle version

- erreur de configuration du nouveau kernel

Ah au fait, il se peut que que ce soit tout simplement que ce point d'entrée dans /proc est déprécié et en voie de disparition (ai donc ait disparu de ta maj kernel...)

Que donne cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent ?

----------

## lipat34

Déjà, merci pour vos réponses.

Par contre je n'ai pas fais de mise à jour du kernel, ni recompilé celui ci.

Je suis toujours en 2.6.33-zen1.

Voici le message pour cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent :

POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=BAT0

POWER_SUPPLY_TYPE=Battery

POWER_SUPPLY_STATUS=Discharging

POWER_SUPPLY_PRESENT=1

POWER_SUPPLY_TECHNOLOGY=Unknown

POWER_SUPPLY_VOLTAGE_MIN_DESIGN=10950000

POWER_SUPPLY_VOLTAGE_NOW=11564000

POWER_SUPPLY_CURRENT_NOW=18224000

POWER_SUPPLY_POWER_NOW=18224000

POWER_SUPPLY_ENERGY_FULL_DESIGN=54500000

POWER_SUPPLY_ENERGY_FULL=47280000

POWER_SUPPLY_ENERGY_NOW=36010000

POWER_SUPPLY_MODEL_NAME=bq20z451X784CDEF0123456789ABCDE

POWER_SUPPLY_MANUFACTURER=SMPNz451X784CDEF0123456789ABCDE

POWER_SUPPLY_SERIAL_NUMBER=

----------

## lipat34

Bon, sans que je fasse rien de plus, tout est revenu ..... j'avais pourtant re-démarré, la seule différence c'est que j'ai booté sous 

osX juste avant.

Encore merci à tous.

----------

